# Cooking Morels



## denise

Okay so I love hunting morels, sometimes I think I'm more addicted to finding morels then I am to eating them. Maybe because we just fry them up around here in milk,flour/seasoned flour,and oil. I need to turn in up alittle and try them in new ways. I sure would like some recipes on other ways to cook them and really would like to try them stuffed too.


----------



## ant

Stuffed are great.Ive used sausage and cheese and fake crab and cheese.To poor for real crab LOL.Theyre great in gravy on a steak.And pizza alsk thats enough Im starting to feel like Buba on Forest Gump.


----------



## nixtr

Get some good cuts of beef and grill em up. Then fry up some onions, green pepps, morels and fresh garlic. Top the steaks with your pan fried deliciousness and wash it down with a cold brew of your liking. No need for A1 sauce!!!

Morel soup recipe (basic)

Make roux of: (melt butter in pot, add flour and don't let burn)
2 tablespoons of butter
2 tablespoons of flour

When roux cools slightly, add:
4 cup water
4 cup chicken stock/broth
4 cups fresh morels (or rehydrate dry ones) ---dog peckers will work too.
Bring this to boil for 15 minutes

In separate bowl, mix well:
4 egg yolks
1 cup sour cream

Add a little bit of hot soup into the sour cream/egg mix to warm it up and then pour slowly into soup, stirring constantly.
Bring to temp. but do not boil, eggs may curdle.

****I like to add celery carrots and onions as well to the stock a bit before I add the morels. Once you have boiled them for about 10 min, i then add the morels and boil for another 15 min. I also add garlic with the morels. If you have some bacon lying around, I like to fry that separate and then chop it up fine and add to each bowl with a bit of fresh chopped chives or ramps. (I have also cooked up soup noodles in this recipe, you can't really go wrong! But if you aren't good with getting things timed right it can backfire on you so experiment if you are good in the kitchen.)

This was passed onto me by a fellow shroomer I met in Alaska a few years ago. If you like this, it is about enough for 4-6 bowls...I usually make a double batch if I am serving a group and want more for myself after they leave. Just be sure to keep the extra hidden because it will dissappear in a potluck situation!

Will see if I can dig up any other good ones.
-Ta


----------



## 902nd

http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blmushrooms.htm


----------



## 902nd

or this for morels http://frugalliving.about.com/od/recipesbyingredient/a/Morel_Mushroom_Recipes.htm
i like them just - floured, fried in bacon grease and butter with a few drops of duck sauce on them.


----------



## skully

I've been playing with a roasted garlic/peppercorn/cream sauce that's really versatile... I threw in some dried morels recently and liked the results.

In a heated sauce pan with a teaspoon of olive oil, add garlic (a heaping tablespoon of roasted garlic is best- even the jarred stuff) and ground peppercorns (tri-colored or green, teaspoon) to get things started. When the garlic is just starting to brown, add 2 tablespoons of butter and chopped/crushed morels (to cook them a minute or so if raw), then back the heat off to low simmer. Add cream (about a cup to cup and a 1/2) and 1/4 cup of parmesan cheese. Stir for 5 minutes- if the sauce is too thick add cream, if too thin add a teaspoon of flour.

The sauce can be used over chicken, turkey, or pasta like an alfredo sauce.

I've also added a pinch of thyme and italian seasoning which worked well.


----------



## denise

Thanks you all, those sound like some really good recipes to try out. Now I am craving some shrooms!


----------



## skully

I've heard that gravy is a great way to prepare them because you can extend their flavor further... Will have to try some this season. 

Crab stuffed morels are awesome! A little extra work, but worth it.


----------



## cm shrooms

@ Denise Found a website that has a lot of recipes for Morels. There are a lot of them out there. I have not tried any personally, but would like to this year. This is the link:
Marx Foods - Morel Mushrooms and Morel Recipes 
www.marxfoods.com › ... › Recipes Hope this gives ya some new ideas to try out! Also let me know what ya fix, I may want give it a try myself! They all sound good! 
@ ant if you want to do a hunt let me know, I am near Xenia, and so Wanted to met up with ya last year, as well as a lot of others! Scott C., Julie and 902nd has my #, you can get from them. Talked to 902nd and Scott C. this week. Was good to hear from them!! Still waiting to hear from Julie and Sending out My Prayers to Her! 
@ All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## fbm821

roll them in egg,flour and crushed up ritz crackers gives them a nice breading and fry in butter, the big ones are fun to stuff with rice


----------



## ant

CM as soon as I get youre number Ill give you a call and well figure a out when to hit some brush.


----------



## cm shrooms

@ ant sounds like a Plan! I'll Be waiting to hear from ya!
@ All have seen deer past couple of days. They are out there munching on something!! Praying it is still early and they are not eating the Morels! Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## ant

I aint cooking Morels but am making cabbage rolls.Tomorrow Its BBQ ribs my specialization..May saute some hens to go with the ribs. .


----------



## jack

Here's some more Mushroom Recipes that look good !



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/10/mushroom-recipes_n_1195114.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003#slide=more253971


----------



## lilpnkbnny

I want to try this one....
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/morel-mushroom-bisque/detail.aspx?event8=1&amp;prop24=SR_Title&amp;e11=morel&amp;e8=Quick%20Search&amp;event10=1&amp;e13=A%3aSearch%20Results-List%28control%29&amp;e7=Recipe


----------



## lilpnkbnny

Oops, didn't realize I was in the Ohio thread. I just saw the topic...LOL!
Good luck from Oklahoma!


----------



## buckeyebowman

OK, I'm a relative newb here, and just noticed you can't "quote" a prior post. Oh well, this is in response to lilpnkbnny's link to a morel bisque recipe. It looks pretty good. Then, considering the prior posts here about crab stuffed morels I thought, "Hey, why not morel and crab bisque!" This isn't a concrete suggestion, but I don't think it would be that hard to incorporate morels into a crab, or even lobster  bisque recipe! How about crab cakes smothered in sauteed morels! YUM!! I'm a little handy in the kitchen, so I'm going to experiment, and I'm sure there are folks on here better than me!

BTW, occasionally grocery stores put the canned blue crab on sale, and it's not really that expensive for a treat. That's what I use to make crab cakes and it's tasty!


----------



## nixtr

Good tip on the crab...when I'm feeling like an expensive treat, I go to Alaska for some crab. Its FANTASTIC!!


----------



## bodean

I have been trying to find the best way to save and store my morels. Looks like the popular choice is to dehydrate and then freeze them. Can anyone tell me how long to keep them in the dehydrater? 
Thanks and good hunting to you all.


----------



## jack

Bodean, I dehydrate my morels or all mushrooms till they are hard & crisp. Then store them in gallon and half gallon PLASTIC jars I pick up at the Bars. Plastic, because I once dropped a glass jar full of Morels and had to throw out the whole thing because of glass splinters.


----------



## shroomingb

Our favorite way is to make them with pasta. Sauté some garlic or ramps in a bit of butter once they get going throw in the shrooms, a little salt and pepper and cook until they are just done through. Add some cream or half and half and some parmesan cheese along with a handful of halved cherry tomatoes. Add a bit of fresh lemon juice at the end. Serve over angel hair pasta with some fresh basil. Trust me, you won't go back to just fried. This recipe works great with other shrooms like black trumpets and chantrelles too. Bon appetite.


----------

